# Brooks Brothers - Factory Outlet Stores???



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

After a lengthy conversation with a Brooks Brothers representative, I learned that most (approx. 90%) of their products sold in their factory outlets are specifically made for the Brooks Brother outlet stores.

Items with labels indicating "346" are outlet items.

I asked whether he thought this practice was misleading customers especially when one of their typical price tags, for example, indicates a retail price then a discounted price.

His response was:


> ...well sir, we couldn't sell our retail store items at such discounts.


Well, that's certainly being up front with customers! Any thoughts?



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:*
> In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our Top Reasons To Shop Brooks Brothers Outlet Stores article!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

"346" labelled merchandise is specifically made for the outlets. Every once in a while a few items from the regular stores however these tend to be, at least in my experience, odd sizes. 

As for the pricing policy I wouldn't really know how to comment on that except to say that the consumer has a responsibility to educate himself. Something that you are certainly attempting to do.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Most of the price tags I've seen for BB 346 outlet merchandise say, "Special Value $xx.xx," rather than listing a retail price, but if they are now listing retail prices on merchandise sold only in the outlets (and not even in the new BB 346 stores, which some members here have said does sell 346 merchandise), I guess it would be a bit misleading.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

In my experience, the outlets sell mostly "346" items, with a few "clearance" racks in back carrying a mix of 346 and clearance stuff from the retail stores. Usually there are a handful of old, made-in-the-US items mixed in with that. These are fantastic deals if you can find something in your size, usually they aren't more than $20. I usually stay away from everything else in those stores.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

346 has been outlet only label, utill "346" stores start operating, and then it'll be merchendise for those stores. Some time ago "346" was entry level line, sold at main BB stores.


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

Unfortunately the entire retail shopping experience is a corporate exercise in seperating consumers from their money. I am resigned to being tricked on a regular basis, my only satisfaction the dull churn of learning from my mistakes.

But overall,relative to our incomes, clothes are cheaper now than they have ever been (and may ever be, once China stops undervaluing its currency) so I shouldn't complain. And sometimes it is actually useful to have different lines from the same styling house. For example, Ralph Lauren has vastly different quality and price points ranging from Purple Label to Chaps, and each level finds its audience.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

hreljan said:


> 346 has been outlet only label, utill "346" stores start operating, and then it'll be merchendise for those stores. Some time ago "346" was entry level line, sold at main BB stores.


I'm pretty sure that some have already opened. This one shows on their web site: "346" BROOKS BROTHERS - EASTERN HILLS MALL, 4545 TRANSIT ROAD
WILLIAMSVILLE NY 14221. Haven't had a chance to see one, though.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I have found, at least in the two I frequent, you can find regular ties and shirts interspersed with the 346 stuff. And on the clearance rack you can sometimes find non-outlet stuff. But I have never found a non-346 suit, or sports coat.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

DaveInPhilly said:


> I have found, at least in the two I frequent, you can find regular ties and shirts interspersed with the 346 stuff. And on the clearance rack you can sometimes find non-outlet stuff. But I have never found a non-346 suit, or sports coat.


The only BB outlet store where I saw non-346 suits was in Woodbury Commons, and that was hit and miss.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

smr said:


> I'm pretty sure that some have already opened. This one shows on their web site: "346" BROOKS BROTHERS - EASTERN HILLS MALL, 4545 TRANSIT ROAD
> WILLIAMSVILLE NY 14221. Haven't had a chance to see one, though.


A 346 opened in my town, Toledo, and with no regular merchandise other than colone it is less than disappointing. The worst thing is that almost everyone who walks in will think that this is the real Brooks .


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> A 346 opened in my town, Toledo, and with no regular merchandise other than colone it is less than disappointing. The worst thing is that almost everyone who walks in will think that this is the real Brooks .


After repairing some of the damage done by M&S to the BB name, I was very surprised that they were going to go forward with this strategy. I'll be surprised it is good for the BB name, but good luck to them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Having shopped both BB's retail and outlet locations, I consistently find enough clearance items from the retail stores in the outlets to keep me coming back to the outlets. For a sportcoat or suit, it is generally necessary to go the the BB (full) retail store in Chicago.


----------



## ssspoonah (Jan 3, 2007)

I managed a Brooks factory store for about three years and can help a bit here.
The price tags in the factory store do indeed say "Special Value" but do not compare the retail price anywhere on the tag. I have no idea where the thought that they'd do that came from. The prices in the factory stores do tend to be markedly less than those in the retail stores. For example, the basic Non-Iron shirts at the factory store are $59.50 a shirt. The comprable retail shirts are $75. Finding retail product in the factory store can be an excercise in futility if you are a gentleman who wears an average size (read: 36-40 waist, 161/2-17 neck) but don't hesitate to ask the salespeople to check in the back stock, or check the system to find it at other stores. Unlike retail stores, factory stores will find the merchandise and have it shipped directly to you from the store where it was found. 

The new 346 stores are Brooks' way of branching out a bit. Think of it like RL carrying on one end their Purple Label and on the other, the Polo brand. They don't necessarily cater to the same customer, but it has been a success because a broad spectrum of clients can leave happy. Most of the merchandise carried in the 346 stores is the same as that in the factory stores, with the notable exception being 346 won't carry any retail recall product, while factory stores will continue to. The difference is how 346 markets the product. It is more trendy, bright, casual and "younger". It calls in the J.Crew and Polo customer, not necessarily the Golden Fleece or 1818 man. Most of the new signage for the 346 stores downplays the Brooks Brothers connection; it is listed in small letters along the bottom, rather than prominently displayed. It remains to see whether this venture will be a success.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

Where are today's 346 suits made? 

How does the quality of these suits compare, say, to those now sold at Target? 

Or to those sold at other mall stores--for example, Joseph A. Bank or Banana Republic?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I just returned from the Camarillo Outlet and the Brook's Bros. It was ALL 346. The salesman gushed how beautifull the Jordanian made suits were. As an aside, the outlet is an utter waste of time. Fully 20% of the stores have 'going out of business' signs up or have allready vacated. I asked one longtime merchant if Christmas was that bad ( he's been a tenant since they opened.) No, the outlet has nearly doubled rents.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

ssspoonah said:


> I managed a Brooks factory store for about three years and can help a bit here.
> The price tags in the factory store do indeed say "Special Value" but do not compare the retail price anywhere on the tag. I have no idea where the thought that they'd do that came from. The prices in the factory stores do tend to be markedly less than those in the retail stores. For example, the basic Non-Iron shirts at the factory store are $59.50 a shirt. The comprable retail shirts are $75. Finding retail product in the factory store can be an excercise in futility if you are a gentleman who wears an average size (read: 36-40 waist, 161/2-17 neck) but don't hesitate to ask the salespeople to check in the back stock, or check the system to find it at other stores. Unlike retail stores, factory stores will find the merchandise and have it shipped directly to you from the store where it was found.
> 
> The new 346 stores are Brooks' way of branching out a bit. Think of it like RL carrying on one end their Purple Label and on the other, the Polo brand. They don't necessarily cater to the same customer, but it has been a success because a broad spectrum of clients can leave happy. Most of the merchandise carried in the 346 stores is the same as that in the factory stores, with the notable exception being 346 won't carry any retail recall product, while factory stores will continue to. The difference is how 346 markets the product. It is more trendy, bright, casual and "younger". It calls in the J.Crew and Polo customer, not necessarily the Golden Fleece or 1818 man. Most of the new signage for the 346 stores downplays the Brooks Brothers connection; it is listed in small letters along the bottom, rather than prominently displayed. It remains to see whether this venture will be a success.


Thanks for your insight, ssspoonah. I have had quite a bit of luck finding nice retail merchandise in several of the BBFS's around the country (in fact, when visiting the Detroit area this past week, bought some of the 69.90 retail ties for approx. $12.75 each--$15 each less a 15% discount), but the Woodbury Common Oulets and Jersey Garden BBFS's have stood head and shoulders above the rest when it comes to finding retail merchandise at great prices.

Hope the 346 stores work out for them, but I would not be surprised if it actually hurts BB image, or at least makes it somewhat ambiguous, to some degree. They've been trying to more upscale in image in the retail stores, and they were selling the 346 line in the outlet stores. I would think that BB 346 stores would draw many regular BB customers, and when they see the 346 merchandise being sold in a "retail" store, it is just hard for me to believe that they won't view it negatively. Just seems to me that as soon as you put the BB name on merchandise, regardless of the line, it will have an effect on BB's image.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

The 346 garments are garbage IMO. I am not willing to pay full retail for BB suiting but surely take advantage of their after xmas sales and other major markdowns.

MrR


----------



## ssspoonah (Jan 3, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> The 346 garments are garbage IMO. I am not willing to pay full retail for BB suiting but surely take advantage of their after xmas sales and other major markdowns.
> 
> MrR


If a customer is used to the higher-end Brooks suits, like the 1818 or the Golden Fleece then I can completely see your point. The 346 are lacking in a range of quality in the suit section to be completely sure; the BrooksStrech suiting is meant to be a sort of entry level, all encompassing suit and so for those with a finer palate it can be a let down. It is a fairly good beginner suit, but I found it a bit difficult sometimes to rectify the $300 price tag. I think the NI and OCBD shirts are still a fine quality and have worn just as well as the numerous retail shirts I own.

(The 346 suits are made in Jordan)


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

While I definitely prefer BB retail goods, I think that the 346 ties and OCBDs (the newer ones, only--old inventory 346 is pretty bad) are of a decent quality, especically for someone in or just graduating from college. 

If you look carefully at the ties, you will sometimes find 346 and retail ties made of the same fabric, and I've been told by at least one BBFO store manager that newer OCBDs are made of the same cloth as the retail OCBDs. 

Some of the 346 outwear (perhaps 346 cords and moleskins, too) is also of decent quality that rivals the retail merchandise.


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

> I think the NI and OCBD shirts are still a fine quality and have worn just as well as the numerous retail shirts I own.


"346" only produces the "traditional cut" which would be great if I were in the market for a new parachute.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

JeffC said:


> "346" only produces the "traditional cut" which would be great if I were in the market for a new parachute.


For most men, a traditional cut probably does not qualify as parachute-like. Hickey Freeman, Oxxford, and BB have featured this cut and done well with it for years, although with the growing popularity of slimmer models I think that have come out with them or are preparing to do so.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

ssspoonah said:


> (The 346 suits are made in Jordan)


Thank you for the answer, ssspoonah. That explains some things for me.

I have a 346 suit that was union-made in the US. I assume it is of much better quality than garments produced by unskilled guest workers from Bangladesh and China.

When did Brooks Bros. follow Target and Wal-Mart to Jordan? I assume recently, i.e., since the U.S.-Israel Free Trade Area Agreement.


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

*BB Outlets worth a close search for top shelf items*

I have found some great deals on true BB store stuff at the outlets, most recently a great sport jacket made of Lora Piana fabric with the regular BB lable in tact inside. GREAT jacket and at some rediculous price at the St. Augustine store.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I picked up on ebay a nice navy blue pinstripe suit, made in U.S.A., with the usual square blue BB label inside, but with a 346 paper hangtag behind the lapel. With shipping it cost me $199 and I couldn't be happier with it. The fabric appears to be as nice as that on my 1818s.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't really see much point to the BB outlet stores. The normal BB stores have predictable, regular sales with significant discounts (like the current 25% off sale with an extra 15% on Boxing Day morning). Genuine end-of-range, seconds and clearance stuff gets sent to a real clearance store somewhere in North Carolina. The outlet stores just sell lower quality, lower priced stuff - most of which is designed to resemble things from the regular stores but at a lower quality/price.

If you can find an occasional real bargain, that's great, but I just don't find much value there.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

ssspoonah said:


> I think the NI and OCBD shirts are still a fine quality and have worn just as well as the numerous retail shirts I own.


sspoonah, do you have any insight as to why Brooks has gone so heavily into the non-irons? Do they outsell the old, standard shirts?


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> sspoonah, do you have any insight as to why Brooks has gone so heavily into the non-irons? Do they outsell the old, standard shirts?


Because the customers are lazy?


----------



## ssspoonah (Jan 3, 2007)

JeffC said:


> "346" only produces the "traditional cut" which would be great if I were in the market for a new parachute.


If you are a slender man then yes, the "346" NI shirts are probably a bit large in the body on you but...they aren't an actual traditional cut. 
The retail stores carry their shirts in essentially two cuts, the traditional and slim (distinguished by the tag color). The 346 shirt is a fit between the two, as it is the only fit the factory store carries of its own stock (some stores may have retail recall in other fits, but it is not a regular item). The 346 shirt is about 1 1/2" inches smaller in the body than it's traditional fit counterpart, but is about the same 11/2" larger than a slim fit. 
In all Brooks shirts, the body size for shirts changes only as the neck size increases by a whole size, so that a 16 and a 16 1/2 will have the same body size, but a 16 1/2 and a 17 will be vastly different in the body. 
I'm full of quasi-useful information.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My last visit, and I emphasize last to the Camarillo outlet was an insult to anyone with a grasp of anything worth holding onto. Aeropostal, Abercrombie & Fitch, even Levis are names belonging rightfully to a different era with different values. I didn't like 'entry level' anything when I was 20 and even less so in my 50s. Ford tried this idea once- remember the Edsel? This mass marketing of the American male into a emasculated slob wrapped like a supermarket pork chop in cellophane is going to backfire. Fashion, like everything else in social history eventually changes and the pendulum seeks the center. Shoddy is Shoddy.


----------

